# Gun Defense Situation



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 22, 2003)

There is a lot of talk about gun defense.
I was just wondering how many people have had to deal with guns in a real life situation. Where someone has a real loaded gun in their hands?

Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Kope (Apr 22, 2003)

The first three all apply to me. 

I was young, stupid, and in a part of the military where they like to put you in situations where that happens alot.

I'm better now.:shrug:


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 24, 2003)

Many years ago when I worked as a (state) drug enforcement officer, I had the unpleasant experience of looking down the muzzle of a loaded weapon...more than once.  You'd swear you could drive a Volkswagen into it.


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 25, 2003)

The first two.

First one was where I was almost mugged in Chicago.  I cooperated with the man, knowing that he didn't want to kill me, and that he was so nervous and sweating so much that his gun was rusting right there on the spot.  Well, I handed him $20 and everything was fine.

Other time, I got mugged again, but this time, in Las Vegas.  The guy seemed violent and looked like one of those people who didn't hesitate.  I drew my weapon and he ran.

One where I had the gun pointed at me, and I wasn't carrying at that time.  I don't know what I did, it was instinctive.  The first thing I did was get away from the line of fire and then I made sure that he couldn't aim but locking his hand and I really don't remember other than I was hitting him, then wrestling him, and broke his index finger and wrist...  This was in Florida on Christmas Eve.  Turned out that the guy was laid off and just out of psych with everything.  And when the police got everything straightened out, the police told me that the guy's safety was on...  The guy probably missed that.  And it was a .22 pistol, which is a vermit gun (like a very large BB gun).


----------

